# Our donor journey



## Mrs G

Hi

The story so far.....
We had ICSI in Sept 2009, at that stage it was MF, got 4 grade a embies, 2 back and we now have a beautiful 4yo daughter. The year after I fell pg naturally but mc. In 2012 we started thinking about more treatment and in Jan 2013 I had a hysteroscopy to check there was no obvious reason for the mc. We then started what turned out to be a nightmare year. We used our last 2 frosties in April 2013, BFN. We switched clinic and started an antagonist cycle in July, which was cancelled in Aug as I reacted abnormally to the stims. September we started a long protocol and I went in for EC the day before my birthday. Despite having good follies on the scans, they were all empty or way too small. We tried again in December, got one good egg which fertilized but didn't make it through the night. So at xmas, we thought it was all over and started to accept we would never have another child.

Fairly quickly though I concluded I wasn't ready to give up when I knew there were still options open to us. Our original clinic and the one we have been using told us there was no point using my eggs again, they were too low in number and quality. DH would not consider adoption, so it seemed donor eggs were the way forward. We had the counselling and went on the lists of 2 clinics. Our original clinic were very honest and said their program was very small, we basically went straight to the top of the list and there were no donors available at the time, so we weren't really expecting to hear much from them. The other clinic was more of a specialised donor clinic and said within 6 months they expected to get a match. 

So the months have ticked on, if someone had said to me in January that I'd have to wait til July to hear anything I'd have gone nuts but it's actually been fine. I'm fitter than I've been in ages and life has returned to as close to normal as it gets! We also decided to put off any treatment until Oct, we've booked a holiday for August, DD starts school in September and I didn't want the summer to be about anything other than her. Plus it#s my 40th birthday in September (big party!) and I'm running a half marathon.

Then on Tuesday I get a phone call from our original clinic, saying they have an egg share donor........ The characteristic match is virtually perfect and it seems they are happy to delay slightly until Oct. It all feels very surreal and as much as saying yes please was instinctive, I am still terrified.

There seem to be so many what ifs....actually just one - there have to be at least 8 eggs at collection for us to share. The clinic have said all the signs are that she will be a good responder but that is my only worry. What if, yet again, we get to that final hurdle and it all falls apart in our hands?

Not a lot will happen for a while, a few bloods and forms and I guess a treatment plan but they are talking about EC week of 6th Oct, with the poss option of blast transfer the week after. 

I am scared, nervous, petrified, so so grateful.

This will be my sounding post for the next few weeks. If you have read this, thank you very much for your patience and for your company! 

Kath xx


----------



## captainj1

hi Mrs G! good luck with your journey. I am in a similar situation to you in terms of already have one child although my DS was conceived naturally when I was 35. My IVF history is in my signature. We haven't given up with IVF with my eggs yet and are just about to start trying natural cycle IVF; it has good success rates with older women but will likely take a number of cycles before success (if indeed success occurs).

It is a very personal decision I know, but we have decided our son will be a singleton if we can't do this with my eggs. I am pretty much emotionally spent as it is. You are obviously very strong and have a great husband. Wishing you tons of luck and looking forward to following your journey xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Thanks so much for popping into my journal. Wow, you have done loads of cycles too, it really takes its toll doesn't it. What is a natural cycl? I've not heard of that option. 

Using donor eggs took me a long time to get my head round. I was really up for adoption so I figured if I could do that, I could do donor. Very few people know about our treatments and we aren't going to tell those who of know that this is any different to before. I know lots of people say you should be honest from the start but my biggest hurdle was that the baby would not be genetically linked to my family and we figure it's best if they don't know that. I'm sure people may say we're denying the truth of this but it's just one of our ways of coping with it. 

So when do things get started with your cycle? 

Kath xx


----------



## captainj1

Hi Kath (I'm Jane by the way)

Natural cycle IVF is where you have no stims, I had a scan on CD1 and one on CD9 and I am doing my ovitrelle trigger tonight and having egg retrieval on Monday which will be CD12. They will hopefully get the one egg (or possibly two eggs) that my body has selected for ovulation this month. They will then do IVF on it and hopefully transfer it back if it fertilises and develops normally. 

The theory is that by letting your body select the egg, you have a better chance of it being a good one than by stimulating your (ageing) body to produce lots of eggs for the sake of lots of eggs and getting poor quality. 

Statistics show a 25% chance of there being a 5 day blasto to transfer back, but a 60% chance of pregnancy if you do have a 5 day blasto transferred back.

So chances are this will take several goes before we even get something to transfer back. But it is a lot easier on the body and the wallet.

How is your training going for the half marathon? I'm very impressed. I did a 5k the weekend before last and struggled massively! I used to do so much sport before I had my son, no time now with a high pressure job involving lots of travel and devoting any other time to DS and DH! x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Jane

Collection Monday, how exciting!! How did the trigger go? I like the theory behind natural ivf but never heard anyone offer it round here. Age def is a factor. Our first cycle 5 yrs ago, I had 8 at ec, last yr 1 or none! 

Training is going ok, up to 8 miles so far. Am due to do 9 in the morning but dd has spent the last 2 hrs being sick so we'll see. The hardest part is the time it takes. I don't go quick, so runs that distance take well over hour and a half. I do feel really good for doing it tho. 

Let me know how things go and I'll have everyrhing crossed for Monday. 

Kath xx


----------



## captainj1

hi Kath - just a quick update on me, neither of my large follicles contained an egg so nothing retrieved this morning. I'm gutted. My consultant wants to discuss it with the others in his practice before we have a follow up appointment. He said that the fluid in the follicles contained granular cells, slate cells or something? I didn't really understand but it apparently implies a problem with the maturation of the eggs. I get the feeling that this could be a big issue and this might be the end of the road for us, or maybe natural cycle ivf isn't the right route for me. Who knows. I'm just very sad.

I hope you've had a better day than me hon. 

:( xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Oh Jane I am so sorry. I was working yesterday so didn't get a chance to get on here. How are you feeling today? It's such heartbreak getting to that point then hearing bad news. 
I had a similar result in sept, 4 good follies on scan all were empty except one which was so tiny they couldn't get it out. The dr advised me to go on a range of vits plus a supplement called dhea. You have to get it online, they don't readily sell it in uk. I'll go back over my old journal on here and see exactly what I was taking. Anyway come dec I got a better result. One fertilised, which was an improvement for us. If I'd been on it longer I wonder if the result would've been better still. 

I hope youre doing ok. I know how awful it is, please pm if you need to vent. 

Massive hugs
Kath xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Jane. 
Vit c, vit b incl folic acid, omega 3 and dhea. There is a fish oil supplement called dha which my acupuncturist also recommended but the dr said dhea was the one to try. 
Xx


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Kath and Jane, 

Nice to meet you and to hear your stories. I am about to embark on a DE IVF cycle (my story is in my sig). Going to a first appointment in Dublin on 5 August with Institut Marques in Barcelona (they travel to Dublin once a month for appointments, saves us a flight to Barcelona).

After we have signed the paperwork, they should be able to find us a donor pretty quickly so it could be Sept/Oct. Have made the decison to go down this route as I think it is out best option and I personally feel comfortable with donor eggs as I dont want to be spending money on cycles of IVF with my own eggs, only to get failures. I have had counselling about the implications of using a donor and really feel its our best option.

Good luck with your journeys and keep me posted !!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Katherine. Thanks for popping by. 

So your appointment is next week? How exciting! Do you have to travel to Barcelona for the treatment? 

Jane, I hope youre doing ok. 

We've got an app in a couple of weeks, just for bloods, paperwork, pay the bill (ouch!!). It's 9 weeks til my run so guess that means 10 weeks til treatment! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Started down regs on Thursday. Ok so far. Weird (& humbling) to think somewhere there is another girl doing the same, for us xx


----------



## captainj1

Hi Kath, great news that you are starting, I always found time went so much more quickly once I started the process. I'm so excited for you, and keeping everything crossed.

I am sorry I haven't been on here/been quiet, I had my follow up with my consultant back in July and he told us to quit ivf as he thinks the chances of it working with our own eggs are 10% and his view was that was the same chance as trying naturally so why waste money. I was gutted but also relieved at having an end to the ivf as I had become emotionally drained with the whole thing. He gave me clomid, which I'd never tried, as a bit of a consolation ('it can't hurt to try it for 3 months' were his words.

Anyway I took it cd2-6 on my July/August cycle, and also started acupuncture to de-stress (had first session just after the clomid and she did some ovarian stimulation needles with electrodes or something?). Last weekend at 14dpo I got a BFP. Tested with a digi as period hadn't arrived and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I was amazed and am incredibly cautious, I have blood test on Monday to see how hcg levels are looking. 

So that's my update. Long way to go. 

So Kath tell us more about your protocol? What drugs do you have to do and what's the timeline? Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Jane, 
That is amazing news!!! I'm so thrilled for you. How did your blood test go? 

I'm on buserelin, then progesterone from baseline scan in a couple of weeks. Collection should be wed 8th October, we'll know the week before how the donors stims are going. 

Keep me updated. :flower:

Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Sept has been a crazy month. Dd started school, I turned 40 and had a couple of amazing bday weekends and next weekend I run my first half marathon. Ec is still scheduled for next wed, bit of a nervous week waiting to see how our donor is responding to stims. There has to be at least 8 eggs at collection for us to share, fewer and we get nothing. Trying to be positive but still that element of uncertainty. For acupuncture wed, then the run at the wknd so keeping busy and keeping everything crossed. Feel like I have no control. My body has let me down at his stage so many times before, I just need to trust that our donor will do a better job than I've been able to. Xx


----------



## captainj1

Just a quick note to say good luck for the half marathon and to find out how EC went - did your donor have enough eggs for sharing? Keeping everything crossed for you hon xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Bit of a set back... Although our donor has a lot of follicles they are too small for collection this wk. they've upped her dose and will scan again thurs, so fx for then. Potentially ec tues next week. So back in limbo til then...

Did the half marathon yesterday, PB of 2 hrs 16 mins so pretty chuffed and raised just under £1000 for Tommy's. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Better news today... Donor had another scan and all looking good for collection tues. Nurse said numbers and sizes were all good so fx again! X


----------



## captainj1

Fantastic news! All systems go! When will you find out how many eggs were retrieved? Presumably DH has to be at the clinic at around that time to do the business? X fingers crossed there is a good haul of mature eggs hon xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Ec is tues. I've got to go for lining scan, dh also had to be there &#128563; and sharer will be in for collection at a similar time. They'll let us know later tues how many there are. Has to be over 8 to share. Not really thinking past tues, one thing at a time and everything crossed. 

How's things with you hun? 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

All ok with me thanks. Been ill with tummy troubles for the last month and lost some weight so awaiting test results. Not a bug, that came back clear. Might be ibs or coeliac. Have a Doppler and getting fetal heartbeat so looks like everything is ok in there so far despite me not keeping food in my tummy for any time at all! 

Will be thinking of you on Tuesday. How do they make sure you don't meet your donor by accident? Fingers crossed there are ok rower than 8 eggs and your lining is looking nice and thick for a top quality embryo to snuggle in.

Great effort on the marathon by the way! What a time. And great funds for a fab cause. I did my bit for charity this week by bidding a big number for something in a charity auction and winning it. Slightly less effort than running a marathon although the bank account is decidedly lighter!!! Xxx


----------



## captainj1

How is lily getting on at school? She is only 5 months (exactly) older than my DS but he doesn't start til next year. If this pregnancy works out there will be 4.5 years between them pretty much exactly.


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks :flower:
They do ec in the day unit of the hospital not the fert clinic so no chance of bumping into sharer. Dh and her oh might be around the "men's area" at a similar time I suppose... Think they schedule apps quite carefully to avoid it tho! 

Lily loves school, had taken it all in her stride. She has to do a few days bfast club and after school club but loves it. She's been at nursery from 9 months so was more than ready. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

So ec tomorrow.... It is strange to think somewhere, not that far away is a woman who could change our family forever. I am humbled and oh so thankful. 
Everything crossed for tomorrow. 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

GOOD LUCK! Keeping everything crossed for great news tomorrow. What time are you planning to come on here with news? Will make sure I check!

Great re Lily - I think Joey is ready for school too to be honest, he loves his nursery, is really settled and they treat them like proper pre-schoolers this year (uniform, PE kit, educational trips etc) but I think after the initial settling in he will enjoy a change of scene. I'm going to get him to do a couple of days a week at the pre-school at the school he is going to, from the new year. Just so he can meet people and get used the new environment so it is less of a wrench when he starts reception. It is an independent (fee paying) school and his place is confirmed so I have no worries about settling him there and then having to move him again.

xxxxx

Will be thinking of you tomorrow! x


----------



## Mrs G

Thank you so much xxx not sure what time we'll hear, probably lunchtime? Will update as soon as I know xxx


----------



## Mrs G

So, today's news is we got 5 eggs from our sharer, all good quality. Fertilisation report tomorrow morning. Great news but back in limbo!! Xx


----------



## captainj1

Fantastic to get 5! Brilliant news. Fingers crossed that there are 5 little embryos dividing away as we speak! X


----------



## Mrs G

So we have 3 fertilised embies.:happydance: They are watching them on time lapse today but won't ring until the morning. Possibly ET tomorrow 4 pm. Watch this space.... Xx


----------



## captainj1

What great news! Have you thought about how many you will transfer if they are all still going on day 5? Are you aiming for a 5d transfer? Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
No it won't be blast, they only that once a month and it was last wknd, so we missed out on that cos we had to extend stims. They said day 2 or 3, so tomorrow or fri. We've decided that if all 3 still look good in morning we'll have 2 transferred. Apparently they're doing Eeva, the time lapse photography thing, they get a picture every 10 mins do they can monitor what they've done today and over night. 
Last yr we had 1 embryo fertilise but then didn't make it over night, embryologist said this was very rare, that there must've been a serious problem with the egg and that she doubted it would be a problem again, bit can't help feeling we've been here b4. 
Embryologist said she'd ring by 930. Gotta keep positive and everything crossed. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

So just had 2 4 cell embies transferred. The third one was too fragmented to transfer or freeze which is a bit gutting but at least we have 2. Off for acupuncture in a bit then a couple of days of feet up I think! 
Needing positive thought....grow embies, grow! Xx


----------



## captainj1

That's great having two good enough to transfer! Fantastic news. Hope you're feeling rested after acu and that DH is helping out with Lily. Rest and relaxation the order of the day. Are you on progesterone? When is OTD? Xxx positive vibes heading your way from Cheshire! Sorry I've not been on earlier, been overseas on business last couple of days and flying back today. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi and thanks xx
Blood test is 30th but with Lily I got bfp at 10 days post 2 dt, which is next Sunday. I will test early! 
X


----------



## Mrs G

Trying to believe in the power of positive thought today. Xx


----------



## captainj1

You have to believe hon! There's not much more you can do but think positively. I'm also trying to be positive, but can't stop myself from trying to curb everyone's excitement as a self-preservation mechanism.

How are you feeling? 

x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Did you have your scan yet??
I'm ok, do feel quite positive, know I will start poas in the next couple of days. With lily I got a neg 7days post transfer (was checking trigger had gone) then didn't test til 10 post transfer when got bfp. This time thee is no trigger but what I don't know is when the bfp would've showed up in between those 2 tests.... I know 10days is quite early, which is Sunday. 
To test or not to test!! 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Struggling to believe today. X


----------



## captainj1

Yes I had my scan on Monday, all was well - pic attached.

Why are you not feeling hopeful? If I were you I would hold off testing as long as you can and try to busy yourself with things. If you test too soon and it is negative you will get disappointed but still not know whether it is the right result. My first few cycles I tested early and AF came before OTD despite being on Crinone. After that I just waited until OTD (or AF, whichever came first). The Crinone was a bugger for imitating pregnancy symptoms, and with this pregnancy I didn't get any symptoms until week 6 really anyway. xxx
 



Attached Files:







baby2twelveweekscan.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs G

That is such an amazing pic! You must be so excited! 

Not sure why the long face today! Just trying to keep busy and ticking off the days. Sunday will be the day, that's when I got bfp last time, which I know means nothing! 

Felt a bit queasy today but who knows what the drugs are doing?! I'm on cyclogest this time. 

Thank you for stopping in, means a lot xxx


----------



## captainj1

No problem hon, I'm really rooting for you!!! X


----------



## Mrs G

Pma has completely left the building today. Lots of tears shed. Feel like I'm betraying our embies but am losing belief in this. Xx


----------



## captainj1

Is there anything particular making you feel this way hon? have you had any bleeding or anything? If not, I suspect you have no reason to feel negative (I guess no reason to feel positive either - I know how that feels, I was so ambivalent/numb in my last few cycles, at best - then quickly descended into negativity). No matter what you think your body is telling you, you are hormonal, anxious, probably having all sorts of progesterone symptoms, and even if you start cramping that could be implementation but could be AF on her way. There is just no way of knowing, and nothing you can do to influence, so try to be - at least - neutral about it, what will be will be hon. And I so hope it will, indeed, be! xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Absolutely no reason!! Nothing's happened but equally I've got zero symptoms. Have just been reading through my old journal on here from Lily's cycle and I struggled around this time with her. I just keep thinking WTF are we going to do next if it's neg, what else is there? I know that sounds defeatist, I guess I've kept this cycle very low key compared with last yr, like you said maybe ambivalence is how I feel. 
Have had a good cry and listened to good old Zita for 20 mins. Off to sort and tidy something, busy mind needed I feel. 
Thanks for thinking of me. Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Today's mantra.... Honestly... Xx


----------



## captainj1

Love the mantra. My one for today (i'm at work with a ton to do and have breached my new pregnancy 10.30pm 'stop work on the laptop' curfew 3 nights out of 4 so far this week) is

opinions are like arseholes, everybody has one and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks

:)


----------



## Mrs G

:rofl: reckon you def deserve a POETS day today xx


----------



## Mrs G

Feel a little like I've jumped the gun and a little like I've betrayed our embies but I rang the other clinic whose waiting list we were on. IF IF IF we need to, we are at the top of their list and can be matched fairly quickly. Just needed to know what plan b was incase plan a doesn't work. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Bfn this morning with superdrug 10mui. Dh keeps saying it's not over but you know when you just know. Xx


----------



## Leilani

I hope you are wrong, and that tomorrow or Monday brings you a BFP!


----------



## captainj1

I hope you are wrong too honey but equally I'm not going to say it's too early etc as you know your own body and gut feel and I've been in your position enough times to know what's helpful and what's not.

I'm glad you have a plan B, after my first cycle I went into each one already thinking about when/what the next opportunity would be. Damage limitation, and my consultant understood. Even if it was months away, having a next step is such a mental advantage. 

Anyway, I do still really hope it is too early or the test is a dud hon. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Ditto yesterday's post. Still taking the drugs and pretty much resigned myself to the fact that, yet again, my body has let us down. :cry: and :growlmad: xx


----------



## captainj1

Hi hon, any update? You really shouldn't blame yourself, your body hasn't let you down, the embryos just weren't to be and that is nothing to do with you xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Bfn yesterday, not tested today. Spoke to hospital yesterday and she said I didn't have to go in for bloods, I could just do another test thurs and let them know. I asked about stopping drugs and she said if it was truly neg then they were only delaying af but she she had to officially tell me to carry on. I thought about stopping and just poas thurs but have decided to carry on drugs and go for bloods. I know in my heart the result won't change but just have to see this through. 

Have contacted wessex, we are ar the top of their list and they have a possible match. They want to wait til bloods tomorrow but we could start again fairly soon. Do we get back on the roller coaster? 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

If you can afford it, and feel strong enough (which I think you are), then of course you do. My philosophy was always to throw myself into the next thing. You have to try to believe, or at least have a strong hope, that it will work out in the end. And I really believe it will for you and your family. Thinking of you hon and sending big virtual hugs xxx


----------



## babybabyb

Hi everyone! Just wanted to pop in. I will be doing a donor frozen embryo transfer on December 8. Hubby and I are hoping this will work this time. Good luck to all


----------



## Mrs G

Bloods were neg today. 

But, 2nd clinic have contacted us with a donor for pretty much immediate start..... This is an altruistic donor, not egg share, a really good match, younger than the sharer. So.... Waiting for withdrawal bleed then, call me crazy but we're getting straight back on the roller coaster. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

babybabyb said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to pop in. I will be doing a donor frozen embryo transfer on December 8. Hubby and I are hoping this will work this time. Good luck to all

Hi. That's really exciting! We may well be cycling again around then too! There's a few of us doing donor cycles on the Inconceivable and beyond thread. Xx


----------



## Leilani

Sorry about the BFN, but great you can start with a donor all to yourself straight away!


----------



## captainj1

Great news that you can go again straight away hon, let us know when you have an idea on timetable. I hope you're doing ok xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

AF arrived today. Will ring hospital in morning and they'll sort treatment plan. Here we go again....! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Got treatment plan today, gotta start bcp this wk, never done a cycle with bcp b4? They've planned ec for 2nd wk in dec, and 3 or 5 day et. Will mean we'll find out over Xmas if it's worked. Not sure if this is good timing but I do have 2 wks off work and I guess Xmas will take my mind off 2ww? 

This time last yr was when our last cycle using own eggs went wrong so little nervous but I think this new donor is a really good match and fx for a better result this time. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Drugs arriving tomorrow. Start bcp thurs. Here we go again.... Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Starting down regs tomorrow. Gotta wait for af and donor af but so far on schedule for ec 12 dec. xx


----------



## Leilani

So glad you are back on the roller-coaster ride so soon.

Fingers crossed


----------



## captainj1

How exciting! I hope you get the best Christmas present ever xxxx


----------



## captainj1

Hi hon, just checking in to see how things are going? X


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Sorry for being a crap journal keeper!! 
So, start of dec, it all got too much, cycle was being pushed on due to af no show, dh would've been away for part of 2ww and test day would've been over Xmas.... I was so stressed out and had a horrible virus so decided to postpone cycle. Luckily our donor was happy to stick with us and it's all systems go now!!
Have been on dregs and just waiting for donor af, but ec looking like week of 21st jan! Starting to let myself get a little excited....
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Sorry didn't reply. 
24 weeks???! Seriously where did that go?? How are you feeling? 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

So, donor cd 1 was a couple of days later than planned but should be all go now. Upping progynova today and donor has scan tommorrow, if all ok she'll start stims. 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

Great news, how exciting! Sorry not replied sooner, having problems with the site it keeps redirecting me to some crappy promotional site for losing belly fat :sigh:

I know, my pregnancy is flying by, although it is harder physically than first time around. I am just older I guess, and can't rest as much with DS around.

Are you going to transfer one or two this time, or wait and see how many there are and what the quality is like? Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi! 
I keep getting redirected too, weight loss pills!! 

Can't decide on how many. Always had 2 b4. Dd was one of 2, fet was 2 and previous donor was 2 but they weren't great quality and wouldn't of frozen. Really not sure about twins.... Guess we'll just see what we get on the day, if they're good quality and maybe go to blast I'd prob say 1... 

So have you found out what you're having? 

Xx


----------



## captainj1

I think that's a good plan. I always transferred two but several of my friends have twins and they are really hard work. I always took the view that I could pay for help but preference was just for one.

We had the 20 week scan in early December but didn't find out. We really don't care what it is and enjoyed the surprise last time. This pregnancy is so different to my other that I am thinking maybe girl. But everyone else says my bump is so low it must be a boy. Problem with that theory is my bump always looks low as I've got a long body!! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

So donor had dsy10 scan today. She has 18 follies!! 2 are too big and 1 small but the rest all good size and growing evenly. Amazing! Never got anywhere near these numbers! Next scan wed and if all ok ec will be confirmed for fri. We'll know fertilisation report sat and also whether it'll be 3 day ET Monday or 5 day Wednesday. 

Xx


----------



## captainj1

Fab news! I got numbers like that on my first ivf, shame it got worse from then on!

how exciting, in around 3 weeks you could have your bfp! Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Donor had scan yesterday and she still has a good group (13) growing together. 2 are way too big, there are 3 more a little small but with potential! But they want her to have a couple more days stims so another scan tomorrow and if all ok, ec Monday. Only a couple of days wait but feels like forever!! 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Scan today good. Ec booked for Monday, et provisionally for thurs but may change to sat if fert report good. So close.....
Xx


----------



## captainj1

Great news! Is DH going to do his stuff on Monday then, or are they using frozen? Let me know how many eggs she has for you and how many fertilise! Keeping everything crossed xxxx&#128077;


----------



## Mrs G

So ec today..... Had a momentary panic when clinic rang to say donor had only produced 3 eggs....... They don't continue treatment with less than 4.....
But they had another donor who had produced 20....and would we like half of hers? They haven't really said about the other couple, were they expecting 20?? All the nurse said was they wouldn't normally offer that many to 1 couple, they'd usually share or freeze but wouldn't tells me much. So felt a little guilty but they still have a good number right? 
Anyway, characteristic match is good, eye colour actually better, she had2 children of her own plus 2 donor successes so (obviously) we said yes! After cleaning etc 1 egg was no good but we still have 9 which were treated with icsi this afternoon. 
Fert report in the morning and poss et thurs, or blast sat. 
What a day!! 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

8 eggs injected, 7 have fertilised. :happydance: day 5 transfer booked for sat! All positive vibes this way! 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

Amazing news! just came on and saw both of your messages at once, what a rollercoaster! I wouldn't read too much into the circumstances, I know from my own experience that OHSS can be a big issue for some people that comes up at the last minute, and also with the first lady, you can have lots of empty follicles unfortunately. I had that in my own last fresh cycle - looked to be at least 15 good follies but then I only got 4 eggs and only 3 fertilised - only one remained on day 3 and it was rubbish quality.

So assuming it is a blasto transfer, are you doing one or two?! how exciting! you could have amazing news for valentines day :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
We've signed up for single transfer but can change to 2. Have got blood test tomorrow and it's one of my many things to discuss! 
Had a bit of spotting earlier, will ask tomorrow, hope it was a one off...
Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Why am I surprised......??? Nothing ever seems to go to plan! Bloods showed drop in oestrogen levels, gotta go for lining scan tomorrow. Never had blood levels fine b4 only scans do nothing to compare. Hoping they'll just up my dose or switch drugs. Aldo expecting report on our embies tomorrow, fx they're busy growing. 
Tomorrow is a big day. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

So, little embies. Yesterday all 7 of you were hanging in there and tomorrow we will find out how many of you are our little fighters. I'm really hoping a couple of you will be holding out for us and be coming home to the rest of our family. Sleep tight little ones. Until tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
1 a grade blast on board, 4 more to be frozen :happydance:
Xx


----------



## captainj1

Amazing! Congratulations hon and hope you are relaxing now. So great to have four backups but sooooo hope you don't need them (this time around at least!!) xxx when is OTD? X


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. Otd not til 12th which is 12 days post 5dt. No way I'll hold out til then!! Got bfp with dd at 10dp2dt.... But as that was a normal cycle I tested the trigger out then just keep poas!! I'm off work next week, will hopefully know before I go back on 9th. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Ps. Forgot to say, dd asked me this morning if she was getting a sister soon.... Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Snuggle in little embie. Xx


----------



## captainj1

Keeping everything crossed for you! Not too long to wait, try to keep yourself busy but relaxed! X bless DD asking for a sister - does she know you are having treatment? My DS has never once asked for a sibling but he seems ok about the prospect of one. He is just sick of people asking him if he would like a sister or a brother - he rolls his eyes and just says 'I REALLY don't mind' as if they have asked him ten times already...&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mrs G

No, dd has no clue. She asks on and off about a sister, most of her friends have siblings. I promised her she would have a sister (or brother, but not do keen!!) one day, just hope I can keep that promise.. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

2dp5dt... Had occasional twinges and tiny dull ache, just been trying to eat healthy, rest and keep warm. 
Grow little embie, grow. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

4dp5dt today. Nothing to report. Very mild cramp every now and then, very very very slightly nauseous this morning. But all things that wouldn't normally even register! 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

still got everything crossed for you here! Hard not to be looking for signs, I know - but for me, I was convinced AF was on her way as I had cramps etc - the only thing didn't have was my usual spotting. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Thanks for stopping by!
I don't get these types of cramps usually, just an hr of pain then flooding (joy!) and they're nothing to even mention really. 
A girl on another thread who had ET the day b4 me got bfp today.... Was thinking I'll test Friday..?
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

I really hope you're snuggled in tight little embie and that maybe soon you'll give me a sign that you're here to stay? Xx


----------



## Mrs G

5dp5dt. Absolutely nothing to report..... Apart from complete loss of pma :shrug:
Xx


----------



## Savasanna

Just stumbled upon your thread and read you journey - Ack - I didn't know when I started reading where you were in the process! You're right there - Fxxx oh so very tightly you get some good news this weekend!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Savasanna said:


> Just stumbled upon your thread and read you journey - Ack - I didn't know when I started reading where you were in the process! You're right there - Fxxx oh so very tightly you get some good news this weekend!!!

Hi. Thank you for stopping by. And for your good wishes. :hugs: xx


----------



## captainj1

Why no PMA hon? Have you tested yet? Still very early, if I were you I would try to hold out until Saturday as if you test tomorrow and it is inconclusive or negative you could still be too early xxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thank you. I think it's just the complete lack of any symptom!! I've only got internet cheapies, normally rely on the superdrug ones so might go out and get some in the morning. 

Just sometimes hard to believe in that tiny little embie, but I know I have to stay positive and dare to dream it might be real. 

Sleep tight little embie. Xx


----------



## Savasanna

Are you planning on testing today? I tend to agree with Captain and think it's best to hold out as long as you can.. although now that I'm no longer actively trying I always want other people to test because I'm so curious. GL today, whatever you decide to do


----------



## Mrs G

6dp5dt....... If I post this, it won't make it not real will it....? 



Xx


----------



## Savasanna

Ack! Look at that line! It's so STRONG!! 

Congratulations!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## captainj1

amazing news!!!!

so happy for you hon!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond. You so deserve it! Xxx


This has MADE MY DAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

So my little embie, it looks like you're settled in there and I can't begin to describe how amazing it feels to know that you've decided to stick around. Grow strong, you have a family here ready for you. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

7dp5dt....

Xx


----------



## captainj1

Fab picture &#128522;


----------



## Ceilani

Hello all,

I used to lurk around the forums quite a bit ago, but have just come back after a BFP (today, actually!) from a DE cycle. Wanted to pop in, say hi, and introduce myself.

It's nice to see an area where I can talk about our DE journey, as we haven't told family/friends.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi.
Congrats on your bfp!! 
If you also pop into the inconceivable and beyond thread on here, there are lots of lovely ladies there on donor journeys. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

8dp5dt... Pretty instant line this morning. :happydance: xx


----------



## Savasanna

Yessssss! Let us know if/when you make a pregnancy journal - I'd love to follow along!


----------



## Mrs G

10d5dt...


----------



## Mrs G

Having a little bit of a wobble today. When I mc'd I got to about 5 1/2 weeks but had had spotting from 4 1/2. I got 3+ on the digi test and had bfp right through mc. 
I just feel like this is such a precarious time, all the signs I'm relying on, the dark lines, the 2-3 weeks, are no different from before. I rang the epu who won't do beta tests or a scan b4 7 weeks, rang clinic who have said I can go in for scan week after next earliest, they can do beta but didn't really see the point. 
I know I need to be positive and just get through the next couple of weeks. That's all it is really, a few days, I've waited this long, but not it seems like forever! 
I trust in you little bean, I am really hoping you are here to stay. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

Feeling a bit more positive today. Poas again..... Instant line, really dark. I know just bcos I've had a loss before, there is no reason this one won't stick around. I feel this is a strong little bean, I have faith in this and I do believe it is real. 
I worked out due date yesterday, 19th oct and i am starting to think and plan like it is real. 
Otd tomorrow. Today I am 4w2d :happydance:
Xx


----------



## Savasanna

Awww - I love that birthday! So many Halloween themed bday parties!


----------



## Mrs G

OTD today

Scan booked for 2nd march, 7w, seems like an age away!!!
Xx


----------



## captainj1

2nd March will be here before you know it! You should be able to see the heartbeat by then too, I had my first scan at 8 weeks and it was already baby shaped blobs and could see heart beating away. Now, step away from the pee sticks and try to relax! x


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry, my addiction took over.....
4w4d,

Have moved scan to 27th, just so I don't have to wait over the wknd...roll on 2 weeks today. 
Xx


----------



## captainj1

That's great progression! Remind me did you just transfer one in the end?! X


----------



## Mrs G

Yes one blast. Only tested to check it was still at 2-3, wasn't expecting 3+! X


----------



## captainj1

Haha maybe it has split?! Xxx it is definitely getting comfy xx


----------



## Mrs G

captainj1 said:


> Haha maybe it has split?! Xxx it is definitely getting comfy xx

That's exactly what my friend just said.... Oh well, bring it on. Reckon this one's strong little one! X


----------



## Mrs G

4w6d. Got 3+ on digi again this morning. Had a couple of busy days, long walk yesterday and cleared kitchen today ready for builders in tomorrow. Feeling a bit twingey, putting feet up and early night. Looking forward to 5w tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

5w2d 3+ again.... Probably need to stop poas now...?!? X


----------



## Savasanna

Haha - I think you're safe to stop testing now. ;)


----------



## Mrs G

5w5d and yes still poas......:blush:digi still says 3+, am just nervous cos this is the wk I mc b4 and my clue was that digi went down to 2-3. Have one more left, will test (for the last time I promise) on tues, then scan fri.... 
Hope you're growing big and strong in there little one. Can't wait to see you v soon. 
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

6w1d digi says 3+. That was my last test. Scan Friday. 3 more sleeps. 
Xx


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck!


----------



## captainj1

Not long now, looking forward to your Friday update :)


----------



## Mrs G

6w2d. Well I certainly didn't need the stress of the cat going missing for 18hrs.... After pounding the streets looking for him he turned up locked in dh's van..... Great for the stress levels!! 
2 more sleeps. X


----------



## Mrs G

6w3d. So tomorrow is the day we will see you for the first time. I have faith you are growing strong and will be sticking around to join our family. I believe in you little one. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

6w4d

1 beautiful bean, measuring perfectly, good heartbeat. :cloud9:
Xx


----------



## captainj1

Amazing picture! So happy for you. And phew for one! &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;&#128521;


----------



## WANBMUM

Aw, I stumbled onto this thread. I've just read the last 15 pages, it was like reading a novel, I was dying to get to your test date &#55357;&#56842; and I am so happy to see you got your BFp, you brought tears to my eyes. Congratulations!!! What a beautiful little baby you are growing there. 

I'm going through IUI with DS and you've given me new found hope. 

Wishing you a fantastic healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks for stopping by and your best wishes. Good luck with your iui. Xx

So 7w2d today. I said to a colleague yesterday that the last time I got to 7w+ I went on to have dd. made me realise this is the furthest by far we've got for a very long time and that I am really starting to believe this is real. Having Acu tomorrow. Just going to do every other week til 12 weeks. 9 sleeps til next scan. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

7w5d. 5 sleeps til scan. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

8w tomorrow. Little nervous as drugs dose decreases tomorrow. Felt quite nauseous all day today and eating like a pig!! 4 sleeps til scan. Xx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Hello ladies. Hoping to join you. So happy for your good outcomes. I am in my first IVF donor egg cycle. 
Through the screening process found out DH has low sperm count (1.5 million) and motility. 20/20 hindsight, why I might not have conceived our first year trying.
So here I am 43 and amh was very low and did not respond to femera after three cycles.
With all the pills and injections I'm feeling great, ultrasound showed my uterus was perfect and blood estrogen was way high over 500. My bubble burst a little Friday when my husbands sperm analysis was again not great and then only 3 of the 6 eggs survived the thaw. My doctor said that's ok. Usually only 4 out of six survive. Then yesterday was told only one egg fertilized. 
Was so sure my report today would not be good but embryo is doing well. I cried after hanging up the phone. Attached already. Our transfer is tomorrow afternoon. Praying it sticks but wishing we would have had some embryo backups.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi melinda, good luck with ET today. X

Just had booking app with mw. Loads of paperwork. Apparently I'll automatically get a consultant referral and also will get offered induction on due date. Seems like a long way off but nice to be doing things which make this seem more real! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs G

8w2d. Nervous about tomorrow's scan. Had virtually no nausea yesterday. I know it comes and goes but it is quite reassuring when I have it! Plus I freaked myself out reading sad stories in first tri. 

Hope you're settling in in there little bean. Grow big and strong. Can't wait to see you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

8w3d scan today. Bean measuring 1 day ahead, good heartbeat :happydance:
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

9w today. Guess I should probably move over to first tri...? X


----------



## captainj1

Yes, do it! The good thing in my experience about being cautious in the early stages of pregnancy is that by the time that you accept that it might actually work out, you are almost a third of the way through!

If only the last few weeks went as quickly...&#128584; x


----------



## Mrs G

Lol, I know. I'm trying to pretend first tri isn't really happening and just get to the Easter holidays! Mind you, your status still says cautiously pregnant....?!? Xx


----------



## captainj1

I know, I'm still cautious until this baby comes out safely and healthily. Then I'll be a cautious mum of two...! Never stop worrying...


----------



## Mrs G

9w5d. Bit nervous cos by Monday will have stopped cyclogest and progynova. Predisolone carries on til end next week but just a bit scary to be drugless!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thank you for sharing your inspiring journey. X


----------



## Mrs G

Thank you so much. I've just had a visit to your journal and I am so sorry for your loss. Life can be very cruel and there seems to be very little justice. I hope you are looking after yourself and taking time to grieve. I often felt I coudn't pick myself up yet again but you do it and somehow things are ok. As hard as it seems, keep faith and keep believing in your dream. Thinking of you and sending lots of love. Xx


----------



## Mrs G

So my baby, we will see you again tomorrow. I hope you are growing strong for us, I am doing my best to take good care of you. I am really looking forward to seeing you again. Xx


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Congratulations Mrs G. I too am on a donor journey. You can see my history in my signature.
We started our cycle February 9th. March 6th was our egg thaw day. Out of six eggs only three survived the thaw and of those only one fertilized. I was sad since we only had one and did a day three transfer but it was an 8 cell good quality. Still thought odds were against us since I read transferring blasts are better. Thought for sure we would be moving on to another cycle and donor. And this next time maybe a frostie or two for a sibling.
Well on the third days after transfer so 3dp3dt, I had a small amount of brown discharge. Having seen that a few times before I knew it was implantation spotting. I was so excited and pleasantly surprised. Took a Wondfo hpt on 7dp3dt and it was negative. Thought ok might be a little early, tomorrow's would for sure be positive. Well the wondfo on 8dp3dt was a stark negative. Felt empty, uterus and all. I was so sure of my body how could I be wrong. 
My husband was mad I took the test so early since our beta was scheduled for 11dp3dt. Picked myself up and got busy with work. Next day 9dp3dt didn't test. Well 10dp3dt I was home not working and obsessing reading posts of women with negative hpt tests but then would get surprise positives on beta. 
Couldn't take it anymore, 11am grabbed a FRER test I had and a wondfo and took them both. The FRER was positive almost instantly but light. The wondfo took a lot longer but was positive but very faint. Thought oh here we go again, another chemical but why this time with a young egg?
Beta test came back 11dp3dt 89.6. They said anything over 50 is good at this point. I go in for another beta 14dp3dt. 
Wanted to share my story for anyone else out there obsessing and stressing that need good outcomes.
Baby dust to all.


----------



## Mrs G

10w1d scan all good. Measuring spot on, heartbeat good. Xx


Don't know why upside down?!? X


----------



## captainj1

Fab scan hon, so great to hear that all is going well. Remind me, what's your due date? Xx


----------



## Mrs G

18th oct. You've only got 5 wks left haven't you? Xx


----------



## captainj1

Yes, 3 more in work after this week. Knackered to be honest! Just on train back from London, should be the last trip other than short drives around the NW, thankfully! X can't believe how quickly it has gone. Having a sweep at 39 weeks to give best chance of vbac success... X


----------

